# My owner backed out



## BugHillHeather (May 13, 2005)

So many of you have been wonderful by giving me advice and leads regarding Maltese. After following up on many of those--I found the perfect situation. A 3
year old 4 lb. retired Champion female Maltese--exactly what I have
been searching for. Perfect age, size, etc. After talking back and
forth with the breeder/owner, I was so excited and ready for my new
baby!

During our last conversation, the owner asked about other dogs at our
home. I honestly told that we do have a shorty Jack Russell who
stays outside. (This type of Jack Russell is much more calm than the
traditional Jack Russell--the body type is short and stocky, and the
temperament is more even and sweet-tempered.)

Then, at the last minute, the owner decided that we were not the
right family. The owner was too frightened that something would
happen to the Maltese because of the shorty Jack Russell who stays
outside.

I am completely devastated! I had everything ready for my new baby,
I even got one of those cute little purses to take her around in --
My husband and brother were in the room with me when I got off the
phone--they thought someone we knew had passed away because of my
reaction.

Although I do completely understand where the owner was coming from,
and that they believed they were acting in the best interest of the
Maltese, it still hurts.

I'm still looking for my perfect baby--and I'll keep looking--I know
that MY MALTESE is out there waiting for me to come get it! 

Hopefully, one day, I'll be able to join in this list as a person who is lucky enough to be owned by a Maltese!

Wish me luck!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

OMG, I'm so sorry.





















You'll meet your perfect baby someday. But I totally understand why you're so devastated.....Just remember We're here for you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi, I am sooo sorry... I truly can imagine how much it hurt.... even though you didn't have her yet... you did have her in your heart.....

I hope you don't take this the wrong way but in thinking about why this may have happened, do you think the breeder was perhaps concerned that your other dog is kept outdoors? I am wondering if this bothered her... maybe thinking you would leave the Malt outdoors, too ???


----------



## BugHillHeather (May 13, 2005)

Those group hugs are wonderful! Thanks!



> _Originally posted by Lani_@Jun 1 2005, 08:35 PM
> *OMG, I'm so sorry.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## BugHillHeather (May 13, 2005)

He was more concerned about my Jack Russell hurting the Maltese or having an "accident" by playing too rough. BTW, My little Jack decided that she would rather be outside than inside! She's an outdoorsy sort!








She was an inside dog until fairly recently--and it didn't hurt my feelings that you brought that up--its a reasonable question.

That's one thing I enjoy about this forum--we get the chance to explore the who, what, why, when, and where concerning Maltese! We help each other disect problems, answer questions, and share the love!

Thanks for being supportive!





> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jun 1 2005, 08:48 PM
> *Hi, I am sooo sorry... I truly can imagine how much it hurt.... even though you didn't have her yet... you did have her in your heart.....
> 
> I hope you don't take this the wrong way but in thinking about why this may have happened, do you think the breeder was perhaps concerned that your other dog is kept outdoors? I am wondering if this bothered her... maybe thinking you would leave the Malt outdoors, too ???
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67814*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

oohhh, i am so sorry. i had to send back a maltese that was sent to me by a breeder a few months ago because she advertised one dog but sent me another. long story, but still devastating so i kinda can relate. i never got my baby either, the one i had my eye on atleast. maybe you can try talking to him? explain to him how careful you will be and how much you love this breed. many maltese owners have other dogs, i have a ROTTWEILER for crying out loud!!!!







my malt, tessa LOVESSSS my rottie, its incredible and while i do worry that an accident could happen i do not let them play unsupervised. 

who was the breeder? does she have champion puppies? just wondering...

don't give up, your baby is out there. everything happens for a reason, just think of it as God was looking out for you....really.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so sorry about this! I know the right doggy will come soon!!














We're here for support if you need it!


----------



## BugHillHeather (May 13, 2005)

I too believe that things happen for a reason--sometimes its just a hard pill to swallow. I'd rather not name the breeder--don't want to tarnish anyone's reputation--after all, he was doing what he felt was in the best interest of the Maltese. However, I will share that he is listed on the American Maltese Association website as a breeder and has champions. If I had put that much time and effort into a dog I would want to be certain about its new home too! That doesn't lessen my disappointment--I understand--but it still hurts!

Thanks for making me feel better!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Also keep in mind that the breeder knows the dog best, and may think that it would not do well in a home with a slightly larger more active dog or may be a dog for an only dog home. It might be a good idea to talk to the breeder about why this dog was not appropriate for your home and perhaps they could refer you to someone else.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jun 1 2005, 07:20 PM
> *Also keep in mind that the breeder knows the dog best, and may think that it would not do well in a home with a slightly larger more active dog or may be a dog for an only dog home. It might be a good idea to talk to the breeder about why this dog was not appropriate for your home and perhaps they could refer you to someone else.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67846*


[/QUOTE]

i think that is a great idea! i was wondering about the breeder because i'm still keeping my eye open for another malt but i'm in no hurry. i completely understand what you mean about tarnishing a reputation but i didn't think that him not giving the pup to your family was a bad thing, it shows that he really cares about his dog, that is the kind of breeder i am looking for!!! but like i said, i totally understand, no worries...


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Awww im sorry. group hug





























I would of felt the same way if that happend to me, i know the feeling. 
LIke u said a very special one is out there for you. Dont rush tho.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sure that the breeder had the best interests of this dog at heart and for some reason she thought a Maltese and a Jack Russell were not going to be a good mix. That is the one difficult, yet wonderful thing, about adopting a rescue or retiree. The rescue group or breeder is usually so careful about placing them.

My sister has two lovely, rough coated female Jacks who are Lady's cousins. They do fine together, but the were both very carefully selected from top notch breeders recommended by local vets for their calm, pleasant dispostions. My sister manages a vet office and she said they have had cases of Jacks killing cats in their own homes. I have seen Fanny, the older one, kill a mouse in their garage in about 3 seconds. That is what they were bred for.

As I said, Lady and her "cousins" get along fine. The younger one, Thistle, is a Maltese wannabee, a little momma's girl that will wear Lady's clothes! Lady is also a bigger Maltese at 9 pounds so the size difference isn't as great as it would be with a show dog within the standard, especially if she was on the smaller side.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

These are all good points. Maybe there are valid reasons why this breeder is backing out now. Have you asked? What ever the case may be i'm sure if you keep looking you will find the perfect pup for you family!


----------



## BugHillHeather (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for all the encouragement and well-wishes. You guys are great!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

that sucks, but it just wasn't meant to be i guess.


----------

